# Bin am Grinsen und nur am Grinsen....



## Fie (4. März 2010)

denn gerade eben ist mein Rahmen gekommen. Gestern losgeschickt und heute eingetroffen. Ich fasse es nicht und mußte sofort alles auspacken!

Ich flüsterte so in mich hinein: das ist jetzt deiner!
und eine gewisse Rührung packte mich. 

Ich glaube, dass ich heute ein Dauergrinsen auf Arbeit habe 

Am Liebsten würde ich zuhause bleiben und anfangen zu basteln, was eben geht mit dem, was ich habe.


Ich grüße euch ganz lieb und voller leuchtender Augen 


Micha


----------



## Fie (4. März 2010)

PS: ich habe noch was entdeckt...

http://www.plus.de/Fahrradmontagetraeger/de_vpd-50316000-acYKAYCLWPQAAAEmtJNIYPt6-NcMKAYCLMScAAAEmVmpFG1Vf-ct.html

Ob der was taugt? Also für das Geld...


Grüßle

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojogte (4. März 2010)

Sry, keine Lady aber gerade durchgelesen.

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a1206/bike_star_montagestaender.html?=

soll laut 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=440857

ganz ok sein.

mfg jojo


----------



## corsa (4. März 2010)

Wo ist ein Bild von Deinem Rahmen und Deinem Grinsen


----------



## missmarple (4. März 2010)

Erstmal Glückwunsch - und schön weitergrinsen! 




Fie schrieb:


> PS: ich habe noch was entdeckt...
> 
> http://www.plus.de/Fahrradmontagetr...AAEmtJNIYPt6-NcMKAYCLMScAAAEmVmpFG1Vf-ct.html



Hmmm, lässt sich nur vom Bild her meistens schlecht beurteilen... Ich habe vor einiger Zeit in die "günstigste" Variante von Park Tool (waren ca. EUR 90,-, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere) investiert und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Ist zwar kein Schnäppchen, aber wenn man öfter selbst schraubt, lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach die Investition. 

Viel Spass mit dem Rahmen - und dem, was noch so drankommt!


----------



## alet08 (4. März 2010)

Fie schrieb:


> PS: ich habe noch was entdeckt...
> 
> http://www.plus.de/Fahrradmontagetr...AAEmtJNIYPt6-NcMKAYCLMScAAAEmVmpFG1Vf-ct.html
> 
> ...



Bin zwar kein Weibchen, aber:
Finger weg von dem Teil, hatte ich einmal gekauft und ausprobiert: Vieieiel Fluchen und "Fahrradrunterfaller" -> jetzt steht er im Radlschuppen und wartet drauf, daß der Spermüll in die Nähe kommt.

Ich habe dann einen einfachen von 'Rose' Hausmarke

*duck* und weg  , Alex


----------



## scylla (4. März 2010)

Gratuliere zum Neuen! 
Ganz nach dem Motto "Was lange währt..." wird sicher ein Spitzen-Bike draus!
Viel Spaß beim Schrauben! Da muss ich wohl mal reinschauen, und das neue Schätzchen bewundern... hab ja eh noch was abzugeben 




alet08 schrieb:


> Bin zwar kein Weibchen, aber:
> Finger weg von dem Teil, hatte ich einmal gekauft und ausprobiert: Vieieiel Fluchen und "Fahrradrunterfaller" -> jetzt steht er im Radlschuppen und wartet drauf, daß der Spermüll in die Nähe kommt.
> 
> Ich habe dann einen einfachen von 'Rose' Hausmarke
> ...



Da schließe ich mich an! Finger weg von seltsamen Klemmungen am Rahmen 
Ich würde nur was mit normaler Klemmung an der Sattelstütze nehmen. Ich habe auch so einen Montageständer wie der oben verlinkte Bike Star. Marke habe ich vergessen (irgend ein Hausfabrikat von Bikemaxx), sieht aber jedenfalls haargenau gleich aus wie auf dem Bild. Die Montage ist etwas hakelig, weil die einzelnen Teile nicht besonders genau gearbeitet sind, aber wenn er mal steht, ist er ziemlich stabil.


----------



## Bergradlerin (4. März 2010)

Der Frühling droht und schon wird sich reihum verliebt. Die eine in ein Rennrad, die andere in einen Rahmen... Und ich?! Ich liebe mal einfach pauschal das Leben!   

Glückwunsch zur Neuerwerbung    - und in der Tat: Finger weg von dem Ding! Schlag bei Rose zu, das Teil hast Du ewig! Steht sogar bei meinem Schrauber rum...


----------



## contesssa (4. März 2010)

Naja, ich liebe natürlich auch nicht nur meine RR-Hexe
Ich finde es auch phantastisch, dass sich so viele Vertreterinnen des schönen Geschlechts an solch wunderbaren Dingen wie einem Radrahmen oder ähnlichen Herrlichkeiten erfreuen. Ich dachte lange Zeit, dass ich etwas aus der Art geschlagen bin, weil ich gut gearbeiteten Metallteilen sehr viel mehr abgewinnen kann als Keramikzeugs oder so...von Schmuckkrams gar nicht zu reden


----------



## crashxl (4. März 2010)

Hi,

also den Fahrradmontageständer von Veloman habe ich auch. Und keine Probleme damit. Die Räder halten bombenfest, nix von wegen runterfallen. Der Kniff dabei ist, die Feder richtig zu montieren und das Rad dann entsprechend fest in dem Haltegriff "einzuspannen".
Für das Geld ist das Teil vollkommen ok.


----------



## swe68 (4. März 2010)

Ich freue mich für Dich!  Und viel Freude beim Basteln!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (4. März 2010)

Hallo Mädels - Jungs 

danke für eure Anteilnahme. Im Prinzip kann ich mir eigentlich gar nichts mehr leisten. Habe ein Angebot bekommen von einem Schrauber aus meiner Nähe, was sich super gut anhört. 
Ich werde vorerst mal mein altes Kona sanft demontieren. Was halt ohne Spezialwerkzeug geht. 
Kurbel und Kassette sind auch heute eingetroffen.

Ich weiß gar nicht wohin mit mir, so freue ich mich!!!
Ich werde auf jeden Fall Bilder machen. 

Ganz liebe Grüße

Micha


----------



## Martina H. (4. März 2010)

...ich freu mich für dich mit - und wie!!!! 

Und TATATATATATATAAAAAAA: der Weg ist geebnet für den ersten "LADY-BAUT-SICH -IHR-TRAUMBIKE-AUFBAUTHREAD". 

Wir wollen alle teilhaben!!!!! ... und zum Schluß das Dauergrinsen sehen!!!

Übrigens:



> Ich dachte lange Zeit, dass ich etwas aus der Art geschlagen bin, weil ich gut gearbeiteten Metallteilen sehr viel mehr abgewinnen kann als Keramikzeugs oder so...von Schmuckkrams gar nicht zu reden



So "aus der Art geschlagen" wie ich kannst Du garnicht sein 

M.


----------



## Fie (4. März 2010)

Da ich in Tübingen ein massiv bunter Hund bin, hieß es eigentlich immer nur: Die Verrückte 

Das fing schon bei der Wahl meiner Autos an. Man sah mich nicht, aber man hörte mich. 
Ich habe immer soviel BUMMS in meinen Mini gehabt, bin mit 98 eingetragenen db durch die Innenstadt und war immer wieder über die erstaunten Gesichter amüsiert 
Heute assoziiert man mich nur über meinen Minis.


Ich danke euch und werde berichten, versprochen!

[sing-0n] warum bin ich so fröhlich... [/sing off]


----------



## contesssa (4. März 2010)

@Martina H : ach ja??Erzähl doch mal


----------



## scylla (4. März 2010)

Martina H. schrieb:


> "LADY-BAUT-SICH -IHR-TRAUMBIKE-AUFBAUTHREAD".



Genau! Mit ganz vielen Bildern 

@contesssa & Martina H.
Ne, wir sind nicht aus der Art geschlagen. Wir halten uns einfach nicht an Klischees und Vorurteile
Ich mag zwischendurch auch hübsche hochhackige Schuhe, und kochen kann ich auch. Und daneben geh ich biken, bau meine Möbel selbst und arbeite an einem großen Ionenbeschleuniger... bin ich jetzt Männlein oder Weiblein... oder einfach nur bekloppt


----------



## missmarple (4. März 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> ...
> Ne, wir sind nicht aus der Art geschlagen. Wir halten uns einfach nicht an Klischees und Vorurteile
> Ich mag zwischendurch auch hübsche hochhackige Schuhe, und kochen kann ich auch. Und daneben geh ich biken, bau meine Möbel selbst und arbeite an einem großen Ionenbeschleuniger... bin ich jetzt Männlein oder Weiblein... oder einfach nur bekloppt



Hmmm, nicht dass ich mich als Massstab sehe, aber für meine Verhältnisse ist das - wenn man vom Ionenbeschleuniger (sind das die, die angeblich schwarze Löcher verursachen können?!) absieht - vollkommen normal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## contesssa (4. März 2010)

Nen Teilchenbeschleuniger hätt ich auch gern...wär ja schon mit einem Zyklotron zufrieden


----------



## scylla (4. März 2010)

missmarple schrieb:


> sind das die, die angeblich schwarze Löcher verursachen können?!


Keine Angst! Das ist im wesentlichen ein Spinner (nennt sich sogar selbst "Physiker" ), der diese These verbreitet. Der Typ hat auch eine Homepage wo er gegen den neuen Beschleuniger am Cern wettert, und die sorgt unter meinen Kollegen öfter mal für spontane Heiterkeitsausbrüche 
Fakt ist, es können theoretisch winzig kleine schwarze Löcher entstehen. Aber die haben eine Lebensdauer von Femtosekunden (10 hoch -15) Sekunden und zerfallen lange vor sie irgendwie gefährlich werden könnten. 




> vollkommen normal!


so seh ich das auch.

@contesssa
ich träume von einem TEM im Keller (gleich neben meinen anderen Spielzeugen)


----------



## Sentilo (5. März 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> Fakt ist, es können theoretisch winzig kleine schwarze Löcher entstehen ...



Dazu gibt es sogar einen Film. Schlurp ... alles weggesaugt 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvFNKmRF9sA"]YouTube- The CERN black hole Schwarze Loch Schweiz Genf Teilchenbeschleuniger CERN-Experiment[/ame]


----------



## scylla (5. März 2010)

Sentilo schrieb:


> Dazu gibt es sogar einen Film. Schlurp ... alles weggesaugt





muss ich gleich mal den kollegen zeigen...

War grade noch ein bisschen am googeln, um die Seite von diesem Cern-Spinner zu finden. Dabei bin ich auf das hier gestoßen:
"Die Seltsame Materie ist eine rein hypothetische, nicht nachgewiesene Masse, die nur aus bestimmten Teilchen, sogenannten Strange Quarks, besteht. Theoretisch könnte sie entstehen, wenn man Protonen bei hoher Energie zusammenstoßen lässt. Stabil wären die Seltsame Materie nach vorherrschender Meinung nicht. LHC-Skeptiker Wagner fürchtet sich aber vor stabilen, negativ geladenen Strangelets, also Seltsamen Teilchen. Sie könnten alles, mit dem sie in Berührung kommen, in Seltsame Materie verwandeln. Für Wissenschaftler ist das vor allem eines: eine seltsame Vorstellung.

Magnetische Monopole: Das sind hypothetische Teilchen, die im Gegensatz zum herkömmlichen Magneten nur einen Pol haben: Nord oder Süd. Diesen Teilchen schreibt Wagner eine infektiöse Kraft zu: Sie könnten andere Teilchen in einer Kettenreaktion in andere Materieformen verwandeln. Physiker wissen davon jedoch nichts."

... einfach göttlich (ääh, seltsam) ... jetzt hab ich  bestimmt morgen Muskelkater im Bauch 


OK, jetzt aber zurück zu Fahrrädern! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Fie, wir wollen Bilder sehen!


----------



## Bergradlerin (5. März 2010)

Genau: Fotos her von allen Bauabschnitten!  

Ich habe mir ja ein Jahr lang alle Einzelteile meines Rennrades zusammengekauft und -getauscht und schließlich das ganze Stück in Teilen hier liegen gehabt. Und dann ging´s los...    Heute bin ich superstolz auf mein Rennerle, das definitiv in dieser Zusammensetzung und Optik einzigartig ist. So muss es sein!


----------



## Martina H. (5. März 2010)

> @Martina H : ach ja??Erzähl doch mal



Guck mal in mein Album: das Logo auf dem RX Bremsendeckel habe ich bei mir in der Firma (Zahntechnik) unter dem Mikroskop mit einem einhaarigen! Pinsel nachgemalt - meine Kollegen wußten ja, das ich eine ausgewachsene Macke habe - nur jetzt ist es amtlich 

Aber wie hat mal jemand so treffend gesagt:

Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert, lebt's sich gänzlich ungeniert!



> ... das definitiv in dieser Zusammensetzung und Optik einzigartig ist. So muss es sein!



... röchtöch 

M.


----------



## contesssa (5. März 2010)

@Martina H.:Krass, ich wusste gar nicht, dass es einhaariger Pinsel gibt. Darf man denn dann eigentlich noch Pinsel dazu sagen?

@scylla: Als Physiker sollte man schon eine Portion Phantasie mitbringen, sonst könnte die Modellierung schwierig werden. Aber der Vogel hat echt zu viel davon!
Falls du die Seite findest, taucht der Link dann hier auf? Ich würde mir das auch gern ansehen, habe physikalisch gesehen momentan nicht so viel zu lachen.


----------



## gobo (5. März 2010)

also ladies wenn ich das hier so lese seit ihr auch nicht besser als die durchgeknallten in anderen treads!!!
mini mit 98db,der arme nachbar!
fie was du auch machen kannst ist das du in einen baumarkt gehst,die haben ja auch so ne art fahrrad abt. und da schaust ob die nen radhalter
haben für an die decke zu schrauben!
ich glaub der kostet was um die 29uronen und das schöne ist du kannst dein rad immer auf und ab ziehen,ist das nix??

ich glaub ich sollte mal langsam sonst werd ich noch rausgeworfen!!!!

p.s:die mädels ecke ist,weiter so!!!


----------



## trek 6500 (6. März 2010)

fie , nu mal endlich mal ´n bild !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## baldur (6. März 2010)

So einen Montageständer hatte ich auch mal, der taugt nichts!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (7. März 2010)

Okay,


dann hier mal die Bilder. Leider ging mein Grinsen nicht drauf, war einfach zu breit 


Grüßle

Micha


----------



## Votec Tox (7. März 2010)

Wow, sieht toll aus und das kannst Du Alles zusammenbauen? 
Spezialwerkzeug vorhanden?
Ich würde nur durchdrehen solange nicht radeln zu können! Gebe zu, daß ich dann gern dem Schrauber meines Vetrauen die Arbeit überlasse...

Was ist das für eine Stange in Längsrichtung am Hinterbau, sieht aus wie ein Paralever bei der BMW, eine Gelenkabstützung?

Wünsche Dir viel Erfolg beim Zusammenbauen und viel Freude beim Fahren!

Grüße!


----------



## Fie (7. März 2010)

Hallo Votec Tox,

das ist die Aufnahme für die Scheibenbremse. Nennt sich wohl Bremsmomentabstützung 

Ich versuche es, zusammen zu bekommen. Das bekomme ich schon irgendwie hin.



und danke sehr!


----------



## scylla (7. März 2010)

@Fie

sehr schick! Wird bestimmt toll...

Und ja, die seltsame zweite Horizontalstrebe ist eine Bremsmomentabstützung, auch Bremsdruckstrebe genannt. So wollte Kona mal die Lizenzgebühren für das Horst-Link (gehört Specialized) oder das ABP Patent umgehen. Das Teil soll im wesentlichen die Bremskräfte, also das Verdrehen des Bremssattels nach vorne, in den Rahmen einleiten. Ohne das Teil, also bei einer starren Befestigung des Bremssattels an der Sitzstrebe, würden bei einem Eingelenker die Bremskräfte sonst in den Hinterbau eingeleitet werden, und beim Bremsen zum "Verhärten" des Fahrwerks fürhen. Ist eigentlich gar nicht so ganz unclever gelöst, wenn man das Viergelenker-Patent umgehen will 

... genug schlaugeschnackt...

Fie, ich wünsch dir ganz viel Spaß mit dem Teil!


----------



## Fie (7. März 2010)

Danke sehr 

ich bin jetzt mal beim Kaffeekränzchen 

Bis später


----------



## gobo (7. März 2010)

hi fie

sehr schönes kona!!
was ich an deiner stelle aber machen würde ist das du die bremssattel aufnahme evtl. mal nachsehen lässt,weil wenn das rad aufgebaut ist und beim ersten ausritt die bremse anfängt zu quietschen,kannste hinten wieder alles auseinander nehmen!!!vieleicht mal nachfräsen ist nicht verkehrt vorallem wenn von beiden seiten farbe drauf ist sollte es gemacht werden.das selbe gilt fürs steuerrohr und trettlagergehäuse!!!!damit dann ein perfekter sitz der teile garantiert ist.macht man bei neuen rahmen meistens!
aber das ist nur ein vorschlag.
viel spass mit dem neuen teil und laß es krachen!!:

mfg


----------



## scylla (7. März 2010)

gobo schrieb:


> hi fie
> 
> sehr schönes kona!!
> was ich an deiner stelle aber machen würde ist das du die bremssattel aufnahme evtl. mal nachsehen lässt,weil wenn das rad aufgebaut ist und beim ersten ausritt die bremse anfängt zu quietschen,kannste hinten wieder alles auseinander nehmen!!!vieleicht mal nachfräsen ist nicht verkehrt vorallem wenn von beiden seiten farbe drauf ist sollte es gemacht werden.das selbe gilt fürs steuerrohr und trettlagergehäuse!!!!damit dann ein perfekter sitz der teile garantiert ist.macht man bei neuen rahmen meistens!
> ...



bei neuen rahmen ist das ein guter tipp. wenn der rahmen aber schon mal aufgebaut war, ist das nachfräsen nur nötig, wenn die auflageflächen total verrostet oder verkratzt sind...


----------



## Martina H. (7. März 2010)

... schick, die orangene SRAM Kassette - kommt noch mehr Orange dazu?

M.


----------



## mangolassi (7. März 2010)

Mönsch, das ist ja ein recht aktuelles Coilair, da würd ich auf jeden Fall eine Gabel mit Stechachse nehmen. Wenn du dir selber umspeichen zutraust (oder scylla das für dich machen kann), kostet es auch nicht die Welt. Es gibt wirklich günstige VR-Nabe für Steckachse, die was taugen. Ich würd wohl nach ner gebrauchten Lyrik U-Turn oder Solo Air schauen. Oder mal die Durolux ausprobieren, wenn du kein Leichtgewicht bist ( da find ich die Zugstufe zu lahm). Alle anderen sind entweder teurer oder schlechter, manchmal auch beides.
Da wirst du bestimmt Spass haben mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (7. März 2010)

hmmm, so gern ich auch würde... ich hab keinen schimmer vom laufradbau


----------



## contesssa (7. März 2010)

Eh, mädels, ich hab jetz beim Lesen echt gefeiert...weil ich kaum was verstanden hab...naja, bisschen Momentenkram vielleicht


----------



## MelleD (8. März 2010)

Schick, freu mich auf das Foto, wenn es zusammengebaut ist  Werden wohl eher mehr Fotos als eins... 

Verstanden hab ich auch nur die Hälfte, nochmal in Ruhe durchlesen, vielleicht gehts dann.

Einspeichen ist nicht schwer, hab ich auch letztens das erste Mal gemacht. Nur das Zentrieren hab ich dann doch nem Profi überlassen. 
Keine Scheu davor. Die Leute, die es können, brüsten sich damit, einspeichen zu können, wenn man es mal selber macht, denkt man, was ist das denn für nen Kinderkram


----------



## Fie (8. März 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> bei neuen rahmen ist das ein guter tipp. wenn der rahmen aber schon mal aufgebaut war, ist das nachfräsen nur nötig, wenn die auflageflächen total verrostet oder verkratzt sind...




Habe ich nicht erwähnt, dass es ein gebrauchter Rahmen ist? 

Dann sorry bitte.


----------



## Fie (8. März 2010)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... schick, die orangene SRAM Kassette - kommt noch mehr Orange dazu?
> 
> M.



OH DOCH! Die Tango Orange Kassette war nur der Anfang. Die mußte ich einfach haben! Ich steh total auf Orange! Irgend wann mal, kommen die Shifter und das Schaltwerk UND, die Kurbel 
Wenn ich bis dahin nicht pleite bin


----------



## Fie (8. März 2010)

Also das Einspeichen traue ich mir schon zu. Für´s Zentrieren fehlt mir das Equipment.
Das darf dann der "freundliche" vom Radladen machen. 
Verstanden habe ich alles, das Umsetzen finden beim Schrauben statt 

Habt Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (8. März 2010)

Moin,

bis dahin wirst Du pleite sein 

Die Kurbel ist im Moment gerade bei HiBike für 199  im Angebot...

Grüße

M.

Edit: Uuups, sehe gerade den anderen Post ... 'tschuldigung für's "aufmerksam machen".   Aber Angebote kommen immer wieder   - und zum Thema Orange: siehe Album


----------



## Martina H. (8. März 2010)

... und noch ein Tipp fürs "Umspeichen":

Nicht einfach die Nippel auf einmal losdrehen, erstmal jeden einzeln ein wenig lösen, immer nur ein bisschen auch wenn es länger dauert, dann können sich die Speichen langsam "entspannen" - nicht dass sie Dir noch kaputt gehen. Und beim wiedereinspeichen auf die richtige Richtung (Zugspeichen, Druckspeichen) achten. Aber das weiss der "Freundliche" bestimmt auch.

Grüße

M.


----------



## Fie (12. März 2010)

ALSOOO,

da scylla nach Tübingen durfte  kam sie doch glatt auf nen Sprung bei mir vorbei. Was für eine gute Idee von ihr, denn sie hatte Werkzeug mit dabei. Was für eine Freude, als ich am Wlan installieren war und es klingelte. Wlan tut, aber Telefon will irgendwie nicht. 


Zuerst haben wir das Hinterrad entfernt
dann durfte ich die Kette auseinander machen mit dem entsprechendem Werkzeug
Schaltung ab
Gabel demontiert
alte Kassette demoniert (bis wir es raus hatten, in welche Richtung man da drehen muß und wie das Werkzeug anzusetzen ist) 
dann sofort die Tango Orange montiert (wir wußten ja jetzt wie´s geht, nur andersrum  )
Innenlager mit blauem Fett eingesetzt (keine Schleichwerbung) man könnte jetzt auch behaupten: mein weißes Kona hat jetzt überall blaue Flecken 
mit Distanzringen etwas gefummelt, die haben wir dann aber wieder demoniert, weil die Kurbel nicht paßte
die kam nämlich jetzt dran

Sieht alles sehr gut aus. Steuersatz muß ich halt vom Händler rausmachen lassen und in´s neue Bike reinpressen.
Der Rest dürft "fast" ein Kinderspiel sein. Die Schaltung müßte ich wohl einstellen lassen. Da werde ich bekloppt.

Hab ich was vergessen? NEIN 

Es tut schon weh, wenn man das alte Bike in seine Einzelteile zerlegt. 

Wollt ihr Bilder mit oder ohne blaue Flecken? 

Grüßle

Micha und *ein großter Dank an scylla! Mit ihr schafft´s sich prima super gut!*


----------



## Martina H. (13. März 2010)

... natürlich ALLE Bilder 

Schaltung einstellen ist hier ganz gut beschrieben:

http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Schaltung_einstellen_shimano.htm


Grüße

M.

PS: @Scylla: andere nehmen ihren Kosmetikkoffer mit   - ich seh schon: das passt. Freu mich schon auf unser Treffen - wird bestimmt prima (dann brauch ich meinen Koffer garnicht mitbringen)


----------



## scylla (13. März 2010)

Martina H. schrieb:


> PS: @Scylla: andere nehmen ihren Kosmetikkoffer mit



wer braucht denn sowas? die findige bikerin weiß sich auch anders fein zu machen: eine dreckige kette als kajal, blaues montagefett als lidschatten... fertig ist der ausgehlook...


----------



## Martina H. (13. März 2010)

Ich mach mich nicht fein - ich mach mich dreckig


----------



## Fie (19. März 2010)

Mädels,

*ich habe fertig!*

Da ich das mit der Schaltung nie hinbekommen hätte, bin ich einfach heute Mittag mit dem Geschäftsbus nach hause, habe mein Kona geholt und dort abgegeben mit den Pedalen, der Kette und dem montiertem Schaltwerk und Umwerfer. Der Werkstattfred hat mir mein Kona fertig gemacht für 18 - wenn ich diesen Weg nicht gegangen wäre, säße ich noch nächste Woche daheim und würde über der Schaltung grübeln. Nicht, dass ich die Pedale nicht selbst montiert hätte bekommen, aber die wollt ich ganz zum Schluß dran machen, weil ich mich sonst immer dran gestoßen hätte. 

Meine erste *umdenhäuserblockrunde* erfolgreich getätigt. Also, ich weiß nicht, wie ich es beschreiben soll, es ist ein völlig anderes Fahrgefühl. Daran muß ich mich erst mal gewöhnen. Der Vorbau sitzt etwas krumm drauf, aber das bekomme ich mit Gefühl schon selber hin. Ansonsten, bin ich stolz wied Sau 

Bilder kommen nach, versprochen. 

Besonders liebe Grüße

Micha


----------



## scylla (19. März 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Spaß mit dem Bike!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (19. März 2010)

das ging jetzt aber schnell


----------



## Martina H. (19. März 2010)

... schön, wenn frau so einen "Fred" hat...


Glückwunsch!!! ( ich mein zum Bike, nicht zum Fred  )


M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (20. März 2010)

Auf das selber aufgebaute Bike kann auch mit Recht stolz drauf sein 
Viel Spaß damit, freu mich auf die Fotos.


----------



## trek 6500 (20. März 2010)

glückwunsch - und für uns :  bitte viele nette bilder in freier wildbahn !!!


----------



## Fie (26. März 2010)

Ich grüße euch!

Vorab erstmal meine Probleme:

Das SLX-Schaltwerk will sich nicht mit der KMC-Kette und der Sram-Kassette anfreunden, soll heißen: kein sauberes Schalten möglich, nur am krachen. Es werden auch mal gerne Gänge übersprungen und dann schaltet es sich plötzlich von alleine und ich wieder am Zucken auf dem Bike, dass es mich nicht abwirft.

Die Bremsaufnahmedingsbums ist am Schleifen. Ich mußte eine Unterlagsscheibe einsetzen, dass das Ganze etwas weiter raus kommt. Das Gestänge hinten hat Spiel, sollte so eigentlich nicht sein. Ich bin am Überlegen, ob ich die Stange entferne, wenn ich das nicht sauber hinbekomme.

Den Dämpfer habe ich mir eingestellt nach Anleitung. Ich denke aber, da muß noch  ein bissele Luft rein. Das taucht mir noch zu sehr ein beim Draufsitzen. Den MagicLink muß ich auch versetzen. Stellt aber kein Problem dar.

Seit ich angefangen habe zu Biken, haben sich etxtreme Schmerzen auf der rechten Seite eingeschlichen. Das geht soweit, dass mir ständig schwindelig wird vor Schmerz. Manchmal strahlt es sogar bis in den Burstkorb aus, so in die Richtung, wo die Leber sitzt. Hinten eher so, da wo die Nieren sich befinden. Durch draufdrücken entsteht kein Schmerz, nur bei Bewegung.

Ansonsten kippe ich nach einer halben std fast vom Bike, so fertig bin ich dann. Wenn ich von der Arbeit nach hause fahre, überholen mich Kinder auf ihren Dreirädern...

Mädels, was mache ich falsch? Sollte ich doch mal meine Fat Alberts runterschmeißen und die RacingRalphs drauf? Oder brauch ich dann ein Abo beim Flickzeughersteller?

Es kotzt mich an, dass mich das Biken so quält. Ich denke, dass ich heute einen Ruhetag einlegen werde.

Liebe Grüße

Micha 

PS: Bilder folgen noch - sorry


----------



## scylla (26. März 2010)

Schade, dass dir dein neues Bike keine Freude macht! 

Das mit der Schaltung ist aber wirklich nicht normal... sind doch alles mehr oder weniger nagelneue Teile  
Normalerweise sollte sich das Schaltwerk auch nicht dran stören, welcher Markenname auf der Kette und der Kassette steht. Hast du eigentlich schon mal mit der B-Schraube gespielt? Das wäre das Einzige, was ich mir noch vorstellen kann... 
wenn das Schaltwerk zu weit von der Kassette absteht könnte die fehlende Umschlingung der Kette um die Ritzel dazu führen, dass unter Last die Gänge mehr "springen" als wechseln. Schau mal hier rein... da ist das alles sehr anschaulich beschrieben.
http://www.radlwiki.de/Anleitungen/Schaltung

Oder mach mal ein Foto von deinem Schaltwerk. Einmal von der Seitenansicht und einmal von hinten. Am besten noch ein Foto vom Schaltwerk im größten und eins im kleinsten Gang. Vielleicht sieht man ja daran, wo der Fehler liegt.

Zu den Schmerzen in der Seite wage ich keine Aussage und erst recht keine Empfehlung. Da fehlt mir schlicht die Ausbildung und erst recht die Erfahrung.

Lass dich nicht Unterkriegen 

LG, Nika


----------



## Martina H. (26. März 2010)

... oh man, das ist sch... wenn einem alles weh tut. Aber wie Scylla schon sagt: keine Ferndiagnose! Wenn Dir vor Schmerzen sogar schwindelig wird: ab zum Arzt!!!

Zur Schaltung: manchmal springen die Gänge auch, wenn die Schaltzüge zu kurz sind, oder zu enge Bögen laufen. Hat die Kette ein Schloß, oder wird die mit einem Niet geschlossen? Wenn Nietstift: ist sie da freigängig oder klemmt sie? - gängig machen.

Zu der Stange: ist das nicht eine Bremsmomentabstützung? Da frag dann mal lieber den Netten im Radladen - Bremsen sind ja nicht unwichtig!

Ich drück dir die Daumen, das alles gut wird

M.


----------



## Votec Tox (26. März 2010)

Hallo Micha!

Schade, daß Du nun so wenig Freude am Radeln hast!
Zur Schaltung haben hier ja die Experten schon einiges gesagt, da kenne ich mich nicht aus.
Ich denke aber nicht, daß die Fat Albert Reifen die Wurzel allen Übels sind, natürlich rollen die Ravcing Ralph leicher aber so schlecht rollt der dicke Albert auch wieder nicht. Wie hoch ist der Luftdruck wenn Du auf der Straße fährst?

Deine Schmerzen betreffend würde ich auch unbedingt einen Arzt zu Rate ziehen! Vielleicht kannst Du dort auch so einen Belastungstest machen?
Ich war mal so frei und habe in Deinen WP-Fred geschaut. Vielleicht erwartest Du auch etwas zuviel in Anbetracht dessen, daß Du über den Winter kaum Sport hast machen können. Und wenn Du nicht gerade einen sehr bewegungsintensiven Beruf hast, müssen sich bestimmt erst die Bergrad spezifischen Muskeln bei Dir aufbauen.
Laß es ruhig angehen!

Grüße!


----------



## Fie (27. März 2010)

Es könnte gut sein, dass ich die neuen Aussenhüllen versemmelt habe, weil ich eben keine geeignete Zange dazu habe, sonder mußte da mit der Blechschere ran. 
Die Aussage von dem Typ, quasi sein erster Kommentar bei meinem zweiten Besuch im Bikeladen: boah ist das schwer und faselte was von XTR bla bla. Nach dieser Aussage war ich eh schon genervt! Der hat auch an meiner Bremsmomentabstützung kein gutes Haar gelassen und meinte, dass das ja total krumm sei und wieder bla bla. Ich meine, er als "Profi" sollte sowas doch kennen? 
Der Typ, der mir die Schaltung eingestellt hat, hat einfach seinen Job getan und war sehr zuvorkommend.


Die Kette hat diesen Link-Verschluß. Die Aussenhüllen sind  nicht zu kurz, da habe ich schon drauf geachtet.

Mir geht es grad mächtig auf den Nerv, mein Bike ständig zu mir hoch zu schleppen...
Aber ich glaube, das versteht ihr! Bleibt mir dennoch nichts anderes übrig.

Fotos kommen... @scylla

Gestern habe ich meine Aquarien geputzt und Null Schmerzen dabei. Heute fangen sie schon wieder an. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es etwas mit meinen erschlafften oder "nicht vorhandenen" Muskeln zu tun hat. Aber übertrieben habe ich es nicht. Wenn ich zu den Punkten die Kilometer angeben würde für den WP, würdet ihr euch schäbbslachen 

Ich lass mich so schnell nicht unterkriegen, hänge nur grad ein wenig dumm rum...

Ich danke euch!

Grüßle

Micha


----------



## apoptygma (27. März 2010)

Hi Micha!

Das ist unschön mit den Schmerzen. Allerdings liest man hier auch nicht raus, was Dein Rücken ggf. schon für Vorgeschichten hatte. Ausstrahlende Schmerzen müssen nicht zwangsläufig die Ursache sonstwo genau an dem und dem Punkt haben, ich habe einen Wirbel, der sich immer mal wieder verschiebt, die Schmerzen hierzu entstehen aber ganz woanders 

Ich kenn das Kona nicht, weiss also auch nicht, wie Deine Sitzprosition drauf ist (wohl aber eher nicht racig, wie auf meinem). Ich merke nach dem langen Winter ohne Krafttraining für den Rücken, wie mein Nacken mich getz bei langen GA Touren draussen, also ü3 Std. fast umbringt und ich vor Schmerzen fast vom Rad kippe  Und alles nur, weil ich zu faul war, Krafttraining zu machen. Auf der Rolle und beim Laufen gabs die Probleme halt nicht, also wieso noch mehr machen. Quittung hab ich getz und nun schleiche ich mich wieder reumütig ins Studio und merke....es wird langsam wieder besser.

Was ich damit sagen will.....wenn Du noch kein Rückentraing machst, tu es


----------



## ollo (27. März 2010)

Hallo Micha,

XTR Kurbel ist zwar schön und bringt Dein Gesamtgewicht um vielleicht 150g nach unten aber wirklich wichtig sind da andere Teile. Zu dem hast Du  mit der XT schon eine sehr gute Kurbel. Ein leichterer Laufradsatz bringt Dich da eher nach vorne.......Masse die Beschleunigt werden muß usw. da wird Dir Scylla bestimmt besser was zu Schreiben können und aus der Erfahrung heraus bei dem Rad meiner Frau, war es genauso, die leichtere Kurbel blieb unbemerkt, aber die leichteren Laufräder entlockten ihr schon mal ein "hast Du was an meinem Rad verändert, läuft so gut und Leicht" ......ja hatte ich und mußte dafür nicht in den Keller 

Dein Schmerz hört sich wie ein eingeklemmter Nerv an, aber wie auch die Vorrednerinnen schon geschrieben haben, ab zum Arzt .......was oft unterschätzt wird vor und nach dem Fahren Dehnen und erst recht wenn mal ein paar Wochen/ Monate nicht gefahren wurde.....bin dann mal wieder raus aus dem Ladys Forum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (27. März 2010)

Also,


Das Hinterrad hat einen Achter
muß ich mir Schraubenlack besorgen, unbedingt!
Brauch ich eine Dämpferpumpe, denn da fehlt noch was, gefällt mir so nicht 
Lenker gewechselt, von breit auf schmal. Mal sehen, wie es sich mit dem fährt.
Bremsmomentabstützung hat jetzt kein Spiel mehr. Lager rausgenommen, gesäubert und gefettet. Sitzt perfekt und wackelt nicht mehr
Vorder- und Hinterbremse gerichtet, da schleift jetzt nichts mehr
den MagicLink versetzt, so dass er auf mein Gewicht eingestellt ist (Technik für sich)
RacingRalphs draufgezogen (ich weiß nicht, seit wievielen Jahren ich keinen Reifen mehr gewechselt habe  )
die Bremsmomentabstützung werde ich dran lassen, war nur eine Einstellungssache. Ein bissele da gedreht und dort und siehe da, sitzt bombig
Mir das Schaltwerk angeschaut, sieht aus, als wäre es gerade, aber ich trau mich nicht ran

Danke für eure Beiträge. Ich war nicht beim Arzt. Wenn es bis nächste Woche nicht besser ist, gehe ich. 

Klar hätte ich gerne einen leichteren Laufradsatz, aber wo du nicht bist Herr Jesus Christ 
Eine Luftfedergabel soll es auch noch werden, mit Steckachse   da habe ich die Vorzüge am Dämpfer kennengelernt. Sehr geniale Erfindung!
Der Typ meinte mein SLX-Schaltwerk und rümpfte darüber die Nase. 

Bilder? Öhm, hab ich noch keine gemacht, denn meine Finger waren ständig schmutzig und blau 

AVE


----------



## Echinopsis (27. März 2010)

Sieht ja so aus, als ginge es voran, du packst das schon! Die Einstellung des Schaltwerks ist wirklich keine Hexerei, man braucht nur manchmal etwas Geduld. Probiers aus, wenn es eh nicht richtig läuft, kann es ja kaum schlechter werden. Spiel ein bißchen mit den Einstellschrauben, bis du merkst, welche Schraube was bewirkt. 
Die blöden Sprüche von den Werkstatt-Heinies gehen ja gar nicht.  Was ist gegen ein SLX-Schaltwerk einzuwenden? Billigschrott ist das absolut nicht und es muss ja auch nicht immer Highend sein. Gerade ein Schaltwerk ist auch ein Verschleißteil, da braucht man nur mal einen Stein zu treffen oder einen Ast reinzuhauen und schon ist es hinüber. Wer sich über Kohle keine Gedanken machen muss, dem mag es egal sein. Sonst ist SLX oder vielleicht noch XT die Vernunftlösung.

Gabel und Laufradsatz kannst du immer noch tauschen, wenn du das Geld dafür übrig hast. Welches Bike ist schon definitiv fertig? So bleiben neue Ziele.

Ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass du doch noch rundum glücklich mit dem Hobel wirst und vor allem das Schmerzproblem in den Griff bekommst. 

MfG Tine


----------



## Fie (28. März 2010)

Sodele 

Habe gespielt und habe fertig!

Da ich ja auf dem Kopf schrauben muß, zumindest was das Schaltwerk  angeht, war das schon ein bissele ne Umstellung. Ich habe gespielt und gefummelt und getestet und siehe da - ES SCHALTET - ohne Gänge zu überspringen, ohne klappernde Geräusche, weil die Kette nicht richtig läuft. Es war mühsam, aber irgendwann hatte ich es!!!

Dann also ab auf die Straße!!!
Zuerst zur Tanke, Luft rein, fahre jetzt so ca zwischen 2 und 3 bar. Hatte es mit 4 versucht, wurde mir aber zu hobbelig, also Luft raus und gut. Es läuft "perfekt", zumindest für mich. Es läßt sich super leicht treten. Kein Vergleich zu vorher. Die Fat Alberts waren einfach mal nicht MEINS. 
Schaltung funktioniert auch mit Belastung, also wenn ich drauf sitze 

Und nun die Bilder vom fertigen KONA

foto.arcor-online.net/palb/alben/79/1232079/1024_3230313666303564.jpg

http://foto.arcor-online.net/palb/alben/79/1232079/1024_3039616530613537.jpg

http://foto.arcor-online.net/palb/alben/79/1232079/1024_3532613437643565.jpg

http://foto.arcor-online.net/palb/alben/79/1232079/1024_3961626235646362.jpg

http://foto.arcor-online.net/palb/alben/79/1232079/1024_3035643830316636.jpg

Was bin ich stolz auf mich 


Liebe Grüße

eine stolze Micha


----------



## swe68 (28. März 2010)

ich freue mich für Dich - und das gute Stück sieht super aus!  
Ich hoffe nun nur noch, dass Du die Schmerzen in den Griff bekommst. Dann steht einer erfolgreichen Radsaison ja nichts mehr im Wege (Motivation und Bike sind ja da )


----------



## Fie (28. März 2010)

Danke sehr 

Die Schmerzen sind nach wie vor da, aber die überspüre ich grad einfach mal. Wenn es bis Donnerstag nicht besser wird, werde ich wohl doch mal schauen lassen. Aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass das Muskelschmerzen sind!

Und ja, die Motivation ist da und ich freu mich riesig, auch, wenn der WP leider zu Ende ist 

Lieben Gruß

Micha


----------



## velo1981 (28. März 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Nachwuchs! Bin ganz mitstolz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (29. März 2010)

super geworden - nur beim sattel tun mir die äuglein schon weh ..... ride on !!!


----------



## Fie (29. März 2010)

velo1981 schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Nachwuchs! Bin ganz mitstolz



Danke sehr!


----------



## Martina H. (29. März 2010)

Kannst Du auch stolz drauf sein! 

... und dann lass es mal krachen 

M.


----------



## Fie (29. März 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> super geworden - nur beim sattel tun mir die äuglein schon weh ..... ride on !!!



Ich muß ja irgendwo mein dickes Hinterteil draufbekommen. Der kommt eh weg, denn der löst sich grad in seine Einzelteile auf. Empfehlungen? 

Und danke sehr! 

Ich war nach 10,5 std Vollstreßarbeit noch eine std danach biken. Es war so geil. Das Kona fährt sich so schnell. Ich habe nur Angst, dass meine Ralphs das nicht lange mitmachen, wenn ich zuviel Schotter fahre. Hab da nämlich einen ganz tollen Trail am Neckar entdeckt.
Ich war heute mit dem Bike genauso schnell, wie wenn ich mit dem Auto zur Arbeit fahre. Das ist so genial!

Grüßle

Micha


----------



## Fie (29. März 2010)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Kannst Du auch stolz drauf sein!
> 
> ... und dann lass es mal krachen
> 
> M.



Danke sehr 

hab´s heute schon krachen lassen. Also zum vorigen Bike, ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht und das im wahrsten Sinne!


----------



## trek 6500 (30. März 2010)

.... mach dir nobbys in 2.4 drauf - wär sicher nen gute alternatie zu den ralphs ... 
sattelempfehlung : fizik aliante .... für mich der ultimative sattel ... neu zu teuer - gebraucht in ebay für ca. 30 euro zu schiessen ... aber jeder bobbes is ja anders ... probier lieber n paar aus - rose z.b. schickt welche für ein paar tage zur probe . habe am nicolai den red x sport . der is auch super ...viell. sogar ein wenig komfortabler , als der fizik ... lg , kati


----------



## MelleD (30. März 2010)

Ich hab bis jetzt noch nie Probleme mit den ralphs gehabt ^^
Noch keinen Platten und ich fahre sicherlich nicht Straße...


----------



## trek 6500 (30. März 2010)

nee, net wegen platten , wegen grip und nässe....


----------



## twincam (30. März 2010)

Also Schotter stecken die R'Ralphs mit Sicherheit locker weg. War meine Erstausrüstung. Bei trockenen Verhältnissen immer ok, egal ob Asphalt, Schotter, festgefahrene Erde, Wurzeltrails,... nur im Schlamm und auf losem Waldboden natürlich nicht mehr so pralle. Aber wenn man sich die Profiltiefe anschaut auch kein Wunder bzw. erstaunlich, wie viel trotzdem noch geht.


----------



## trek 6500 (30. März 2010)

...ja, trotzdem noch geht ... aber ein optimum isser im april - mit viel matsch und regen - sicherlich nicht ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (31. März 2010)

Ok..
Bin mit denen selbst im Schnee gefahren und hatte keine Probleme 
Aber vielleicht kann ich es auch nicht sagen, weil ich bisher nur die gefahren bin und wunder mich, was geht, wenn ich mal andere draufziehe? Mal ausprobieren..


----------



## BIKERMÄDEL (31. März 2010)

Hi!

Ich würde den Racing Ralph auch erst einmal nicht tauschen, vorallem wenn Du damit klar kommst (never change a running system). Der RR verkraftet die Schotterstrecken locker 
Passt Dir die Stellung der Bremshebel? Die sehen recht hoch aus. 

Gruß Kathrin


----------



## trek 6500 (31. März 2010)

...um schotter gings ja gar net alleine  .... auf schotter is er schon  okay ....aber : jeder , wie er mag und wies ihm passt .....


----------



## Fie (31. März 2010)

Ich komme im Moment super gut klar damit. Habe ja auch nur den Fal Albert zum Vergleich. Ich lasse ihn vorerst auf jeden Fall drauf.

Danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## trek 6500 (1. April 2010)

..der fette albert rollt wie´n trekkerreifen - man denkt , überhaupt net vorwärts zu kommen ... im vergleich is natürlich der rr ein echter knaller - vom rollwiderstand her ... für andere sachen find  ich den albert wiederum gut- grip , matsch , wurzeln , grober schotter etc. auch den seitenhalt find ich gut - z.b. in schotterkurven ..


----------



## bikefun2009 (5. Juni 2010)

Hallo Mädels !
@ Vie .... saubere arbeit,und hübsches Bike   Ich ziehe meinen Helm 

Was vielleicht zu ändern wäre ,is das die Bremshebel etwas nach unten gedreht werden  könnten . Warum ?!...Wenn du im Gelände  auf dem Bike stehst ,greifst du automatisch mit den bremsfingern weiter  unten als im sitzen 
Zu den Alberts .....fahre die am besten knapp über 2 bar ....habe nämlich auch Alberts drauf und wenn man die mit 3 bar fährt merkste jeden boden wechsel und der speed variert ziemlich heftig.
@trek perfekt beschrieben  zum thema alberts 
Nen guter 2,4 zöller is der Mks (Coninetal Mountian KingSupersonic),geht wie die wutz und bietet guten griphat nur nich den Pannenschutz wie der Albert

Hoffe mal man liest noch mehr Neuaufbauten diverser Bikes von euch Mädels 

Viel spaß beim Biken, euch allen gruß bikefun


----------



## Fie (6. Juni 2010)

Sei gegrüßt Bikefun,

danke, für die Komplimente! Das freut einen doch immer wieder!

In der Zwischenzeit habe ich die Bremshebel nach unten gedreht. Sind halt alles so Dinge, die einem nach und nach auffallen und veränderungsbedrüftig sind.

Über Reifentipps bin ich immer dankbar, denn im Moment ist es so, dass ich hinten wieder meinen alten Fat Albert draufgezogen habe, weil der RR nen Riss hat und ich nicht sicher bin, ob es was bringt, wenn ich den von innen auch flicke. Der kleine Riss ist auf der Lauffläge zwischen den Stollen und hat gute 5-7mm. Ich war mir zu unsicher und habe mich für den Moment so entschieden. Vorne RR und hinten FA  Was mir an dem FA besonders gefällt, der singt so schön 

Das nächste Problem steht schon bereit, mein Innenlager macht klackernde Geräusche.

Hatte heute schon Spaß beim Biken und bin gut durchgeschwitzt und dem anrollendem Gewitter entkommen.

Grüßle

Micha


----------



## bikefun2009 (6. Juni 2010)

Hallo vie Meinste so was in der Art ???

Ich persöhnlich würde den Schluffen nicht!!!! flicken !! Meine  persönliche meinung ist ,wie mit dem reifen am Auto ! Wech damit denn es  ist ein Sicherheitrisiko 
Denn  das Szenario mag ich mir garnich ausmalen wenn der flicken der  Trailarbeit nicht standhält  Welches Innenlager macht dir denn probleme ??Wenn du nich das passende  werkzeug dazu hast ..muss leider der "unfreundlich Herr" herhalten 
Grüße bikefun


----------



## Fie (6. Juni 2010)

Nein nein, der Riß ist zwischen den Stollen und nicht auf den Stollen. Blöd ist nur, dass der noch gut war 

Das Spezialwerkzeug ist nicht das Ding, habe es ja auch selber eingebaut (mit Hilfe) also sowas bekomme ich schon irgendwo her, wenn es sein muß.
Ich fahre ein Hollowtech II (neu) aber es klackert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (6. Juni 2010)

Mag zwar keine ferndiagnose stellen ..... mögliche ursachen könnten sein die Lagerschalen haben sich gelockert ..und  die Kurbelarme vielleicht auch Oder irgendwo  stößt was unter Last  an. Hoffe der Fehler lässt sich abstellen  Denn wir wollen ja sorglos Biken, und nich ständig Analysen schieben ...mennsch woher kommt das quietschen knacken denn nu schon wieder???  Lg Bikefun


----------



## Fie (6. Juni 2010)

Ich bekomm das schon irgendwie hin! Danke sehr


----------



## bikefun2009 (6. Juni 2010)

Klaro bekommste das hin


----------



## apoptygma (6. Juni 2010)

Fie schrieb:


> Sei gegrüßt Bikefun,
> 
> danke, für die Komplimente! Das freut einen doch immer wieder!
> 
> ...




??? Warum den Albert auf dem HR??? Auf den Trichter käm ich gar nicht, das Traktionsmonster hinten zu montieren und nen Rutscheralph vorn ;-)


----------



## trek 6500 (6. Juni 2010)

..war auch mein gedanke - den traktor doch besser  vorne ....is sicher "gesünder" ..


----------



## Fie (6. Juni 2010)

Sorry, aber davon habe ich keine Ahnung...
Mit der Bereifung habe ich mich noch nicht so ausführlich beschäftig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted168745 (6. Juni 2010)

Hallo Fie!


Es ist wichtig vorne mehr Grip zu haben, da dort ein "Gripverlust" meist  einen schweren Sturz zur Folge hat. Auch lastet dort der grössere Teil  der Bremskraft und des Gewichtes (bergab) drauf. 

Überholt dich dein Hinterrad endet es doch öfters vlt glimpflich. Es braucht nur soviel Grip dass es beim kräftigen Antreten nicht "durchflutscht".
 
so mal kurz umrissen..

vlg Ane


----------



## scylla (7. Juni 2010)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> Hallo Fie!
> 
> 
> Es ist wichtig vorne mehr Grip zu haben, da dort ein "Gripverlust" meist  einen schweren Sturz zur Folge hat. Auch lastet dort der grössere Teil  der Bremskraft und des Gewichtes (bergab) drauf.
> ...



so siehts aus


----------



## david99 (7. Juni 2010)

Darf ich hier auch schreiben? 

Der Vorbau an dem Rad...was das genau? Der iss schick.


----------



## bikefun2009 (7. Juni 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> ??? Warum den Albert auf dem HR??? Auf den Trichter käm ich gar nicht, das Traktionsmonster hinten zu montieren und nen Rutscheralph vorn ;-)


Habe nur den Treckerreifen drauf weil hier in der Gegend sehr schnitthaltiger untergrund is  Und mit dem MKS hatte ich innerhalb eines Monats, 3 Platten trotz "milch" .Und der Albert hat mir (siehe Album ) schon 2 fiese schnitte an der Hinterhand vor Platten gerettet  
Von Speed  her und grip is der MKs wirklich jut, da mach sogar das Rennradjagen mit mein Enduro spaß  Den Albert kannste vonne Speed her inne tonne hauen ,und vom grip  her bin ich geteilt ,denn der Albert hat mir schon 2 unvermittelt auf  platter strecke die hinterhand weggezogen  Desweiteren habe ich auch mal mit den Reifen drücken gespielt ,wobei ich festellen musst 3 bar fürn Albert is absuluter mist ,der is am besten so bei 2-2,4 bar zu fahren. Der nächsten Satz reifen wird wohl nen Michelin sein...mal sehen wie der so is vonne performance . Nen Maxxis kommt für mich her nich so in frage ,der soll auch kleben wie Kaugummi 

Und EDT ie Bikebravos sind nich immer der Maßstab ...der Maßstab is die eigene Erfahrung


----------



## Fie (7. Juni 2010)

david99 schrieb:


> Darf ich hier auch schreiben?
> 
> Der Vorbau an dem Rad...was das genau? Der iss schick.




Das ist ein Azonic Shorty mit 75mm. Den gibt es auch noch in 50 und 100mm.
Ich finde den auch ganz schick und gebe ihn nicht mehr her.


----------



## apoptygma (7. Juni 2010)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> Desweiteren habe ich auch mal mit den Reifen drücken gespielt ,wobei ich festellen musst 3 bar fürn Albert is absuluter mist ,der is am besten so bei 2-2,4 bar zu fahren. Der nächsten Satz reifen wird wohl nen Michelin sein...mal sehen wie der so is vonne performance . Nen Maxxis kommt für mich her nich so in frage ,der soll auch kleben wie Kaugummi
> 
> Und EDT ie Bikebravos sind nich immer der Maßstab ...der Maßstab is die eigene Erfahrung




3 Bar fürn Albert? Auf die Idee bin ich bis dato noch gar nicht gekommen . Der Albert "geht" bei mir max. 2 Bar, eher noch nen Tacken drunter


----------



## bikefun2009 (7. Juni 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> 3 Bar fürn Albert? Auf die Idee bin ich bis dato noch gar nicht gekommen . Der Albert "geht" bei mir max. 2 Bar, eher noch nen Tacken drunter


Ja 3 bar hatte ich auch mal ,denn man möchte auch ein wenig der individuellen einstellung sehr sehr nahe kommen..und da sind experimente halt ein notwendiges übel .....Bei 1,7 bar hatte ich den Albert auch mal ....der wäre mir fast vonne Felge geflutscht ...aber is ja auch kein kunstück ,da ich nicht gerade ein Leichtgewicht bin  und das Material schon am oberen Limit bei mir rumturnen darf Die fummelei bezüglich Gabel und Dämpfer ziehen sich auch noch ..bei der Gabel bin ich schon nen halbes bar weniger als der hersteller empfiehlt


----------

